# Linux ISO/Image ?



## webpat2002 (14. März 2002)

Ich hab gesucht und gesucht, aber nix gefunden ...

Gibt es irgendwo ein ISO/Image von SuSE Linux 7.0-7.3, so dass ich mir die CDs selber brennen kann? Oder ist dies illegal? Mir würde auch schon die Distribution von Mandrake reichen!!!

Hat jemeand DSL/oder besser und kann mal für mich einen Server zum saugen starten, falls jemand die CDs hat?    

Aber natürlich nur, wenn es legal ist - Linux ist doch frei, wenn ich mich nicht irre ....


----------



## creeper (14. März 2002)

Die Isos gibts bei http://www.linuxiso.org oder auf den Seiten der Distributoren. Ich persönlich würde dir die Seiten der Distributoren empfehlen, da man da zwischen sehr schnellen Mirrors wählen kann (ist jedenfalls bei Mandrake so). Und selbstverständlich ist es legal sich das runterzuladen, da Linux zum Download angeboten werden MUSS und der Verkauf eher nur für die Leute gedacht ist, die eben nicht die Möglichkeit haben sich mehrere CDs runterzuladen, bzw. für die, die Wert auf ein dickes Handbuch legen.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (14. März 2002)

Also die Distributionen von SUSE kannst du hier runterladen: http://www.suse.de/de/support/download/suse_linux/index.html

und das sogar völlig legal.    

Gruss Homer


----------



## webpat (14. März 2002)

Danke für die Tips bis jetzt, aber:

@creeper: echt geile Seite, aber leider gibt es da von SuSE für Linux/Intel keine ISOs ... sehr schade, ich sauge dann erstmal Mandrake, soll ja auch nicht schlecht sein.

@homer: hast du meine Frage genau durchgelesen? Ich suche doch ISOs bzw. Images zum brennen!!! Habe bei deinem Link leider nur diese blöden einzelnen Dateien ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/7.3/ und so gefunden ..... trotzdem Danke.

@all: finden sich vielleicht noch die ISOs für SuSE Linux 7.3 ???



Bye, Patrick.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (15. März 2002)

Dann versuchs doch mal mit Edonkey oder so einem FileSharing, vielleicht bieten die ja ISO's an.

Gruss Homer 
(Der hier keine Illegalen Tool's verherrlicht und daher auch keinen Link mitschickt)


----------



## creeper (15. März 2002)

Wieso sollte eDonkey ein illegales Tool sein? Es kommt doch wohl immer auf den Benutzer an, wie er die Mittel nutzt, die ihm vom Programmierer gegeben werden oder?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (15. März 2002)

Ok sorry, ich wollte edonkey nicht als illegales Tool bezeichnen. Und in diesem Fall ist das sowieso egal, wie man es runterläd, denn LINUX ist kostenlos.

Gruss Homer


----------



## webpat2002 (18. März 2002)

jo, hab jetzt Mandrake 8.1 (CD1-3) und bin ganz zufrieden, obwohl mir ja SuSE Linux lieber gewesen wäre 

ciao


----------



## Avariel (19. März 2002)

Und jetzt mal ne dumme Frage zum Thema, verzeiht einem armen Windowsgeschädigten:

Was ist eine ISO? Klar, wenn ich mir ne SuSe ISO runterlad, hab ich letztendlich Suse Linux zum auffen Rechner packen, aber wie funzt das? Ich kann wohl kaum davon ausgehen, dass die ISO dann ne *.exe - File ist, die ich auf meinen Windows rechner überspiel. Und die dann auf Doppelklick vollautomatisch mein Windows dahin haut wo´s hingehört (Papierkorb, Hölle, Nirvana...) und sich selbst installiert oder?

Thx  
Avariel


----------



## nexus (19. März 2002)

Eine ISO ist ein CD-Image. 
Das heißt das ist eine ca. 700 MB große Datei. 
Mit der kannst du als .iso Datei noch nichts anfangen. 
Mit einen Brennprogramm wie z.B. Nero kannst du aber aus dieser iso-Datei eine CD brennen. Auf dieser CD sind dann alle verschiedenen Dateien und Programme. 
Allerdings ist diese Installationsart nur für Leute mit Flatrate. Denn das downloaden der iso-Dateien dauert recht lange. 
Aber die CD die durch die isos entstehen sind dann identisch mit den CDs, die man kaufen kann. 
Mit den Cds kann man dann Linux installieren. 

Für die Meisten reicht es übrigens, wenn man sich blos die 1. CD instelliert. Damit kann man schon eine Minimalversion von Linux installieren. Danach kann man dann nur noch die einzelnen Programme runterladen, die man wirklich braucht.


----------

